# Names for Genitals???



## NuKe

Hi Ladies! I'm just interested in your opinions really. My friends recently had a baby boy and last time I was down they were referring to his penis as his "bird". And their other daughter calls her vagina her "mini". Now, is it just me or does nobody else want their kids to know the proper names for their body parts?? Peepee? Wee man? I just don't get this. It's not like you're teaching them a swear word- it's a body part!! Once my baby is born and starts talking etc they will know the right names. It's hardly inappropriate I think. Thoughts??


----------



## kristy87

my friends kids call it winky and flower. i think thats ok, as its commonly used iykwim x


----------



## NuKe

hehe... winky! cute!


----------



## Tasha

My children call them willy and fandango. The fandango came about cos they couldnt say vagina (it is the v) and my friend had recently told me that was what she told her children they were called, I thought that was halirous but of course it meant I couldnt not think of anything else when they asked about it, they cant say fandango either so will wait a bit and tell them again (vagina rather than fandango :haha:).


----------



## stephwiggy

willy .... and pinny !!! (not sure where he got pinny from tho??) 

Altho he is a bit obsessed atm and is singing wee willy winky and gigggling all the time !!


----------



## mommyof3co

The boys know the proper names but like in everyday talk they will say weenie or weiner, but they know it's actually a penis and a girls is a vagina, but they don't ever talk about girls since they are 3 boys haha


----------



## missjess

I always said the proper words, I think it's better that they know the right words and know not to mention them. I was raised like that and I'm raising Josh like that too. No weiner, no peepee, no hooha etc. 

xx


----------



## sophie c

i call alys' her foofy!, dont know why, just think sayin vagina to her would be wierd lol

x


----------



## nightkd

I think we'll be doing "Willy" and "Fairy" like I was taught as a child. I think "Vagina" is more difficult for a child to say. :shrug:


----------



## Tilly

I think Penis and Vagina sound a bit grown up for little ones, even I don't refer to mine as my Vagina. I taught Bethanie to call it a "moo", or a "moomi" and thats fine for now. If we had a little boy, it would probably just be "willy".


----------



## NuKe

See I just dont understand that! If kids know the proper names for their bits, why would they not mention them? It's a body part!!! And how can the actual names be "grown up"??? My kids are gonna be raised with sex as an open topic, and they will be taught about it all when they are still young. Personally I think half the reason there are so many underage pregnancies in this country is because kids don't have a dialogue about sex with their parents. Really, its the most natural thing in the world and is thoroughly enjoyable! But most people make it a taboo with their kids, unintentionally on the most part I believe and its so sad! I can talk to my mum and dad about ANYTHING- that's what I want my kids to have! Kinda off topic but there you go!


----------



## Tilly

As my little girl gets older, she will know the right names for them. I just don't think a 2 year old running around talking about her vagina is cute, do you then?? I have years to talk openly about her gender/sex with her but you're speaking as if id be causing her major problems because she doesn't give it it's 'correct' name. That is a matter of OPINION


----------



## sabby52

Dec calls his his pee-pee like Dan used to, Dan totally understands that it is a penis and he knows vigina to, but I think a young child doesnt have the understanding for those words yet, like Dec always knew a dog as a woof-woof before he started to call it a dog. Iykwim lol


----------



## Momof2kiddos

Evan's is called his "peepee" and if we have a girl this time i am thinking something along the lines of "foofy" or mine was called a "chacha" as a child hahaha


----------



## nightkd

I don't think it makes any difference to their development to learn 'Willy' or 'Fairy/Flower' etc as youngsters, as long as you're still open and don't _object_ to them knowing the correct terminology.


----------



## dali

nightkd said:


> I don't think it makes any difference to their development to learn 'Willy' or 'Fairy/Flower' etc as youngsters, as long as you're still open and don't _object_ to them knowing the correct terminology.

same. i never really really sat down and through "what should i refer to his penis as?" but i have found now if he is pulling at it or playing with it while i change his nappy, that i say to him " let go of your winky honey so i can do the nappy up" i dont think of the correct names being damaging or taboo at all thats just what comes out naturally when i mention it. of course he will know the actual names at sometime and i really dont mind when i dont thnk it is inappropriate for kids to know , i guess it depends on the way you talk yourself. i mean for example if you use the correct terms in day to day life ( uyourself i mean not fpor the sake of lo learning them) then it would be natural to call them it in day to day conversation with lo, personally if someone elbows me in the boob i would say for example "you got me in the boob" rather than "you got me in the breast" does that make sense.
while growing up my parents used the names miffy and willy ( i can talk to my mum about it all aswell) , but it wasnt like i didnt know the real names that was just a name for them, just like my abdomen was refered to as my belly or tummy...... thinking about it if i were to go to dr with a gyne problem i would explain using vagina, ( maybe because of a more formal setting)
anyway i have rambled... but i think whatever comes naturally is fine as long as you are open about the body and sex and stuff when they ask , nicknames for body parts wont hurt, imo


----------



## verona

joel calls his his 'tail' lol
i dont mind, id personally rather him say that than penis. Just my views but each to there own :)


----------



## Freya

Hmmm, after knowing the amount of abused children whose family had no idea they were being abused because of 'cute' names assigned to their body parts..... makes me want to be more open about body parts. For example: Mum asks "where have you been little Jane?".... "upstairs, so-and-so put his pencil in my pencil case......!!!" All very innocent sounding but you can imagine the horrid reality.

So our names will be clear, but probably wont use penis and vagina in an everyday way.


----------



## kerry2009

My two boys just call it their Tail. Very original lol :)


----------



## NuKe

Tilly said:


> As my little girl gets older, she will know the right names for them. I just don't think a 2 year old running around talking about her vagina is cute, do you then?? I have years to talk openly about her gender/sex with her but you're speaking as if id be causing her major problems because she doesn't give it it's 'correct' name. That is a matter of OPINION

Ok first of all, I wouldn't let my child "run round" talking about her genitals, whatever she called them. I wasn't referring specifically to you Tilly, and you are right- it is a matter of opinion, so I'd appreciate it if I wasn't snapped at for expressing mine. I'm sorry if I upset you, it wasn't my intention to do so. It's something I feel very strongly about, considering my upbringing. I'm certainly not telling you you are wrong- I'm just expressing my opinion. :flower:

I was brought up not knowing I had a vagina! As far as I knew, I had a place where wee came out and a place where 'jobbies' came out. I still remember hearing the word "rape" on the news when I was about 8 and asking my mum what it meant. She told me it was when someone hurt someone else "down there" so my pre-pubescent mind thought it meant getting stabbed or something. Even after I had the sex talk with my mum, I still thought rape meant getting stabbed in the vagina until I was like 12 and I was "corrected" by my classmates. I just want my kids to know about sex from an early age so its not a big taboo or something they will be embarrassed talking about.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I will be using the proper names with my children. How are they going to know that it's ok to talk about them if you cannot even use the real name around them? There is nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## DragonMummy

I left this decision up to DH and he came up with dinkie and foofoo.



Seriously, you leave anything up to a boy....

When I was little I called girl bits a mini but this gave me a real issue with Minnie Mouse!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

And frankly I would like my kids to retain their innocence for as long as possible. Once they know about sex and whathaveyou they lose a certain childlike quality. Yes I want them to be fully informed and when they are old enough I will sit them down and tell them but I see no reason for telling them now. Also DH and I don't refer to them as a penis or vagina (wouldn't that be sexy at bedtime!! pmsl) so I don't see why Harry should. Also the correct terms to me sound medical and adult - they make them sound like sexual organs. My son is nearly three. His dinkie is something he pees out of. Right now it is not a sexual organ - not until puberty when, whether i like it or not, he's going to discover that for himself!!! 

Also, I noticed you are very concerned about calling a penis a willy but you refer to poo as 'jobbies' - should you not be calling it faecal matter? Seems a bit daft to me.


----------



## DizzyMoo

ME & my son call his a winky, We don't have girls so i don't know what id call it tbh. 
It really has no relevance what you call a childs private parts as to whether they come to talk to you about it if need be, Its about telling you child they should come to you & talk to you whenever they need to about ANYTHING whether its called a winky, a dinky a peepee or penis. The name does NOT matter. 
Just because your child may know " penis " how does that mean he will come to you to tell you if something is wrong?? It wont, its how you instill in him to come talk to mummy or daddy. I don't care what my son calls his bits as long as he comes to me when he has too, As i'm sure that will go for alot of mums/dads.

Personally a child saying winky is much better at that age than penis! Of course you tell your child how you like, but saying you think that half of teenage pregnancies is because they werent told it was a vagina or a penis?? So that's like saying some of here may end up with a teen pregnancy because we called our childs parts a flower/winky. A little ott imo x


----------



## NuKe

I knew that was going to be taken the wrong way! I certainly was not saying that! And if anyone thinks I was, I apologise. I should have worded it better. I did get off-topic, all I meant was that imo not having an open and frank dialogue with your kids about sex etc can maybe lead to early pregnancy. And dragon, I don't call it 'jobbies', I did when I was a little kid, that's all I meant. It's hardly daft. And I don't tend to talk about my 'faecal matter', not the best topic of conversation lol!

You are all entitled to your opinions, as am I!


----------



## DragonMummy

NuKe said:


> I knew that was going to be taken the wrong way! I certainly was not saying that! And if anyone thinks I was, I apologise. I should have worded it better. I did get off-topic, all I meant was that imo not having an open and frank dialogue with your kids about sex etc can maybe lead to early pregnancy. And dragon, I don't call it 'jobbies', I did when I was a little kid, that's all I meant. It's hardly daft. And I don't tend to talk about my 'faecal matter', not the best topic of conversation lol!
> 
> You are all entitled to your opinions, as am I!

pmsl - I think most people would agree on the latter point though :rofl:


----------



## morri

I think i got told the right names at an early names though I must say that German language has German terms for parts , unlike English where the English names are mostly colloquial names and otherwise only Latin is used.


----------



## Kracker

we call our little boy's a willy or winky. We are unsure how to refer to his testicles though as when he can talk it will be a hard word to say. We will need him to be able to though incase there is a problem with them.


----------



## Nic1107

I haven't even though about it... right now I refer to vaginae as "lady parts" and penii as "junk" which probably won't work out well once my kids are out! lol Good lord! My kids will know the proper terms so they don't end up embarrassed in school or something not knowing what it means, but frankly I think it sounds a bit strange to talk about one's penis or vagina. Just don't hear it often, I guess. Maybe something clever will just spring to mind when I'm confronted with a situation where I need a euphemism? lol I hope so!


----------



## Sovereign

We say Charlie has a willy or widgey. When my brother was younger he used to call them his 'jewels!' Lol x


----------



## ablaze

willy and cookie here!


----------



## Amy-Lea

I say to Hallie, Mini or Moo.
I think it would be a bit crude for say to be out in public and my daughter say ' I have a pain in my Vagina' or something along those lines.

When she is near school age I will tell her Penis and Vagina, but also let it be known that Mini and Moo are pet names if you like and she can still her mini what she pleases.

To me, I only use the word vagina if I am talking to a health professional!


----------



## welshcakes79

i use "bits" for her vagina and "bobs" for her bum, like in the shower i say right then wash bits and bobs, think she is too young to know the "correct" terminology for them and like someone said, i want my child to retain her innocence as long as possible, dont hink it hinders her in any way to come and talk to me openly about anything in the future x


----------



## lorrilou

we use willy and rudie, dont know where the rudie came from tho.


----------



## princessellie

when i was little it was tail and fuff lol, i call leyla's her fuff, it just sounds too grown up to be calling it a vagina, babies dont have vaginas lol, they are too innocent hehe

x


----------



## smartiepants

I found this thread whilst having a nose around, when I was little it was my 'weewee' (not sure why) and my sister called hers her 'doughnut'!

Whilst I agree that children need to learn their body parts it's somewhat different for girls, the words are just too long and vulgar sounding imo (no pun intended!)



princessellie said:


> , babies dont have vaginas lol, they are too innocent hehe

Well they do, but they aren't aware of them, the only body part they are probably aware of is their vulva/labia and quite frankly I don't fancy having to explain that to a child. 

Even as an adult, my friends and I refer to 'Wilkins' and Mimsy. I think a colloquial phrase for the general area od female anatomy is much easier on the ears.


----------



## PandaPops

I think I'll teach mine the same as I was. A Fairy for a girl and a Winky for a boy.
I don't think it makes a differance what you call it.
They'll know the correct name when they're old enough.


----------



## DizzyMoo

Just adding somebody mentioned they didn't have yet a name for testicles, I call my sons his winky & his winky bits. 
He knows full well which bit is which & if he hurts 1 or the other what name to say to tell me, He also knows he can tell me or show me if he needs to or wants too. 

Just yesterday i nipped his winky by accident pulling up his jeans, He had no problem telling me where or what hurt, This to me is more important the fact he actually can tell me & i understand him.


----------



## mrso

My son calls his a Winky. 

My neice calls her a Front Bum.

It is a personal choice for everybody. We dont refer to my husbands as a penis. We call it his Mr Man. I was brought up in a house where we NEVER talked about anything like this. So it is kind of hard to break that mold. I plan on being open with my children about sex/anatomy.


----------



## xxannxx

My friends little boy used to call his his 'dangler' :rofl:. My LO calls his his winky, although I don't really have a name for mine so am taking some ideas from this for questions, lol. I agree with Dizzymoo, it doesn't matter what they are called as long as the child knows they can talk about anything you and that nothing is taboo subject.


----------



## Jody R

I will be teaching Joseph penis and vagina along with bum and breasts as he gets older. I have no idea why bum rather than anus or whatever, I suppose I'm going to have to include that know and it always makes me laugh (it's that stupid joke about aliens living in Uranus). 

As general slang in our house penis and vagina tend to both get called 'bits' as well so he'll probably learn that alongside the proper names. 

I honestly don't see what's wrong with teaching the proper names at a young age though. They are not dirty words or swearing and are better than some of the things I have heard very young kids shouting out or saying in conversation.

I think when we were younger my brother had a willy and I had a tuppence and I didn't hear penis or vagina until I was about seven, when my cousin asked me if I knew what they were. I was really shocked and thought she was swearing. I don't want Joseph to feel the same so I want him to know the proper words no matter what he calls them in day to day conversation. 

My other odd worry is that he will get picked on at school for either using a word too babyish or too clinical if he actually says penis and vagina. 

The bit about 'fairies' made me smile though, I don't know what I would say if I had to explain the difference between the tooth fairy and mummy's fairy and that's the first think it made me think of.


----------



## Vicyi

I call Amelia's her fluby (i grew up saying flu) and a boys a willy. As she gets older i will tell her the 'proper' names for it. I do believe that sex should be an open topic and as soon as Amelia starts asking question i will tell her the truth (obv the amount of detail i tell her will depend on the age in which she asks) But i don't believe it will cause ANY sort of problems for a child to call her Vagina a fairy/fluff/mini etc until she is a bit older. I mean you would ask your child to call his 'wee' urine or his 'poo' faeces would you? x


----------



## jolou

i was brought up with "willy" and "fairy" no idea why but i carried it on with sophie, i have no problem with her knowing the proper terms but it would sound odd to me if she was saying vagina. maybe its all to do with innocence or something


----------



## FEDup1981

Jack call his willy, and i say willy or todger! 

Dont know what id say for a girl. Prob mini, or something like that.

I think young children dont need to use grown up terminology. I dont think i did, but i still learnt it somehow along the way!


----------



## massacubano

guilty of slang. "peanuts" and "punnies" ... should start with proper words...


----------



## MUMOF5

My 4 year old refers to them as Winky and Minnie Woo!!:haha:. I was brought up to them being refrred to as willy and chicken!! WTF, and my mum wondered why I didnt eat chicken for the first 6 years of my life!! lol.xx


----------



## Justme

kristy87 said:


> my friends kids call it winky and flower. i think thats ok, as its commonly used iykwim x


Snap! Thats what I was used to them being called when I was younger.Good choice too imo x


----------



## Tudor Rose

I use "flower" and "willy woo" with my 2 as they get older they will be learnt the correct names.


----------



## Mamafy

Joe says deedee for his bits and we call Katies lulu (sorry any lulu's out there :lol: )


----------



## Minstermind

I have no problem whatsoever with telling my son, starting from the very youngest age when he asked what ''that'' is, the proper name for it. I don't think it has anything whatsoever to do with ''innocence'', whether or not they say the proper names or use nicknames nor do I think it's improper for them to use ''adult terminology''. It's more what -we-, as the adults, like to hear our children saying. I really prefer my son to know the proper name and then if we picks up the nicknames off his little friends, that's fine too. I just think he should know the proper name first. To each their own! :)


----------



## Jody R

Minstermind said:


> I have no problem whatsoever with telling my son, starting from the very youngest age when he asked what ''that'' is, the proper name for it. I don't think it has anything whatsoever to do with ''innocence'', whether or not they say the proper names or use nicknames nor do I think it's improper for them to use ''adult terminology''. It's more what -we-, as the adults, like to hear our children saying. I really prefer my son to know the proper name and then if we picks up the nicknames off his little friends, that's fine too. I just think he should know the proper name first. To each their own! :)

I agree with your comment about innocence, knowing the words penis and vagina won't make them suddenly aware about sex or spoil their innocence. I don't want Joseph to be shy about his body or think that there is anything dirty about it and there's something about deliberately teaching him the wrong word before teaching him the right one that I just don't want to do.


----------



## forcipulate

It's usual, because the parents are embarrassed, cause talking about sexuality it's difficult talk to their children


----------



## BlackBerry25

I agree, we don't make up nicknames for nose, ears, hand, foot... so I have been trying to say vagina or the real term vulva to Helena, but I am guilty of saying peepee once in awhile :lol:


----------



## kirsten1985

I was always told the correct names for things, it never made me any less innocent! In fact I was far more naive and innocent than most of my firiends. Even though I knew the 'proper' names, kids at school used to use all sorts of names for their bits, so I just sort of joined in with that, all the while knowing what they are really called.

I think it's best to teach the real names, kids will call them what they want anyway.


----------



## laura3103

i call then winky aand mary for a girl my nan used to call it that lol and its stuck


----------



## Ninewest

We use flower/beanie and winky/winkle in our house. Even my OH and i use it for each other's parts lmao!


----------

